# Help Cleaning Original "Paint" Seat Pan and Springs



## partsguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning everyone,

I am finally starting to work on my bikes again (I've been riding more than working). I have had the correct seat for my '65 Silver Jet set aside for quite some time now. I had to find a good original pan with decent original paint because the original was scrap.

I found a nice one at Links n' Kink's last summer while picking the shop's attic and I got the holes drilled for the crash rail and now I need to clean off all the surface rust. But I'm not sure this is paint on the seat pan/springs or if it's plated on (like anaodized).

What do you guys think? Would the pan have paint or some kind of plating? What method is best to remove the rust without removing the paint or plating?


P.S. my dad is an engineer and is leaning towards it being anodized...but this pan is from a mid-60's bicycle. would they have done that back then? I can get pics when I get home if they would help.


----------



## spoker (Aug 12, 2014)

submerge it in evaporust over nite and it will look like new,doesnt hurt paint or plating


----------

